# 92 Alternator



## DuniCraig (Dec 26, 2005)

I have a 92 maxima SE and i put a sounds system in and for the last few months its been fine. However the battery light came on last week. I charged the battery didnt work, got a new battery didnt work. So i am guessing its the alternator, however I dont wanna buy a stock one becasue i amgonna upgrade the sound. Where can I get a powerful alternator and will anyone fit or will anyone fit but do i just need a bracket? The new sound system will consist of a 1600 watt amp for 2 1200 watt subs and a 1000 watt sub split between 4 300 watt speakers. Thanks


----------



## jonesalexr (Aug 6, 2006)

DuniCraig said:


> I have a 92 maxima SE and i put a sounds system in and for the last few months its been fine. However the battery light came on last week. I charged the battery didnt work, got a new battery didnt work. So i am guessing its the alternator, however I dont wanna buy a stock one becasue i amgonna upgrade the sound. Where can I get a powerful alternator and will anyone fit or will anyone fit but do i just need a bracket? The new sound system will consist of a 1600 watt amp for 2 1200 watt subs and a 1000 watt sub split between 4 300 watt speakers. Thanks


You can actually go to autozone or O'Reilly one of those places. and they can order a More powerful one. I had to replace mine. I got a lifetime warrenty and the newer more powerfull one has a capaciter. I have 2 1200 subs in my car. and a 1500watt amp. it works just fine.


----------

